# Baking soda?



## Illtemper (Apr 10, 2015)

had anyone tried baking soda before lifting to help with lactic acid buildup?

I was looking for something to help me kick this bullshit cold I caught from my kids and came across all this stuff about baking soda and how it help the body/ cures cancer/ whitens teeth etc...  

Has anyone tried this who can actually give an honest opinion of it effects positive or negitive?

I seen they use to give it to horses and Olympic athletes before meets to get an advantage...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi FIST.

Baking soda taken in quantity to help lactic acid will cause more problems then it solves.  Live with the pain.

And if you believe it cures cancer there is no hope.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2015)

FIST junior lol. No baking soda won't do much for lactic acid buildup bc the doses your need to take cause more problems than they solve like POB mentioned.


----------



## Illtemper (Apr 10, 2015)

Fist? Fist jr?  Explain?

All I'm saying is look it up, I've read a few articles today from different docs here in the U.S and Germany. Some of the research is surprising, not in terms of lifting but overall body health.  

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this or tried it for overall health, killing germs, flu, colds etc...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2015)

The FIST references are an inside joke. Nothing personal towards you. 

I've looked into it. Waste of time IMO.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 10, 2015)

Illtemper said:


> Fist? Fist jr?  Explain?
> 
> All I'm saying is look it up, I've read a few articles today from different docs here in the U.S and Germany. Some of the research is surprising, not in terms of lifting but overall body health.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this or tried it for overall health, killing germs, flu, colds etc...



Forget articles, you need to be reading scientific studies.  I use baking soda to brush my teeth once a week, helps keep them white.  But what your reading about baking soda can be said for ACV, that one died fast lol.  As far acid build up, try Tums.


----------



## bronco (Apr 10, 2015)

Well i was coming in here to say I herd baking soda cures cancer, but yall beat me to it... Oh well


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know that baking soda will help with lactic acid. What I do know is that in moderate quantities it will give the the green apple splats.


----------



## DF (Apr 10, 2015)

There are some good readings out on acid-alkaline balance though.


----------



## bugman (Apr 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> I don't know that baking soda will help with lactic acid. What I do know is that in moderate quantities it will give the the green apple splats.



Green apple splats.  Holy crap my sides hurt from laughing.  I can't help but picture a heavy lift when the pain hits..


----------



## DF (Apr 10, 2015)

Otto Heinrich Warburg won the Nobel Prize in Physiology.  His paper is a good read relating body Ph & cancer.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2015)

DF said:


> There are some good readings out on acid-alkaline balance though.



Yeah, it has to do with creating an environment that cancer can not survive in. I think it's more about people hockin' snake oil on some 3:00 am infomercial. (Yes, I said SNAKE oil)


----------



## DF (Apr 10, 2015)

snake said:


> Yeah, it has to do with creating an environment that cancer can not survive in. I think it's more about people hockin' snake oil on some 3:00 am infomercial. (Yes, I said SNAKE oil)



Yea, I'm not talking about those dick bags trying to sell their powders & shit.  I'm taking about the actual shit published that won the Noble Prize.  I did have a copy of his paper, but fukd if I can find it right now.

His paper on cellular respiration 

http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/1931/warburg-lecture.pdf


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 11, 2015)

Baking soda=sodium bicarbonate.  It will, just as any sodium, cause water retention, elevated blood pressure, etc.  Not good, especially if you are on a sodium restricted diet.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 11, 2015)

It mixes well with cocaine, and keeps the stench in my fridge to a bearable level. That's all I got.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 11, 2015)

There are studies out there that show some benefit before a competition, for example: 
http://m.jap.physiology.org/content/101/3/918.full

The problem  is that half the people who try this stuff get, as joliver eloquently put it, "green apple splats" - me included


----------



## Yaya (Apr 11, 2015)

Snorting baking soda is common where I'm from...but the expected result is hardly reached


----------



## old git (Apr 11, 2015)

I am tell you fools, It makes stuff grow, Just look at cakes and bread, they are light and fluffy..   Just ask my wife!


P.S. Try using it on your plastic headlight covers, fantastic for bringing them back like new....


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 11, 2015)

thought of this;


----------

